# Toro 11280XE Power Max Wheel Clutch Issue



## Phil Putnam (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a Toro 11280XE Power Max, model 38650 with independent wheel clutches. The issue is the wheel clutches 'only work' when "both" are engaged, the unit stops moving. However when the clutches are engaged independently nothing happens, the unit continues to go forward?? I took off the back pan and examined the wheel clutch assembly and all looks good, clean (looks new) and seems to operate correctly. All PAWL/-Clutch keys seem to engage nicely into the Sprocket ASM. ..... Odd, not sure why the clutches don't work independently. ... Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Sitting in my arm chair here, It sounds as if you need to adjust or lube the cables or linkages to get to work correctly.

Do you have the owners manual?


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Each Axle needs to be greased in the center tube. Sounds like they are frozen to the tube.


----------



## Phil Putnam (Nov 18, 2017)

I have the manual but its not much help. I've lubricated each clutch. I've been told they need to be replace(?). ... What gets me is why the wheels stop when both clutches are engaged but not individually. I'd understand if they didn't work but this is puzzling.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Phil Putnam said:


> I have a Toro 11280XE Power Max, model 38650 with independent wheel clutches. The issue is the wheel clutches 'only work' when "both" are engaged, the unit stops moving. However when the clutches are engaged independently nothing happens, the unit continues to go forward?? I took off the back pan and examined the wheel clutch assembly and all looks good, clean (looks new) and seems to operate correctly. All PAWL/-Clutch keys seem to engage nicely into the Sprocket ASM. ..... Odd, not sure why the clutches don't work independently. ... Any advise is appreciated.


 The clutches are only used to turn the machine. the gear shift still controls the power down to wheels. so if you have it in a numbered gear it is still going to go forward. the clutch is used to disconnect the wheel from the moving axle. so if you are engaging the triggers and nothing is going on then clutch is at fault. and has to be pulled apart and rebuilt. post some pics for us to see here.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Phil Putnam said:


> I have a Toro 11280XE Power Max, model 38650 with independent wheel clutches. The issue is the wheel clutches 'only work' when "both" are engaged, the unit stops moving. However when the clutches are engaged independently nothing happens, the unit continues to go forward?? I took off the back pan and examined the wheel clutch assembly and all looks good, clean (looks new) and seems to operate correctly. All PAWL/-Clutch keys seem to engage nicely into the Sprocket ASM. ..... Odd, not sure why the clutches don't work independently. ... Any advise is appreciated.


 If the triggers are not pulled up the wheel clutches are engaged. it is only when you pull the trigger up that the disengagement happens. post us up here a vid of this in action I am not real up to date with these new machines. and by looking at the drawing on TORO.com they are getting pretty obscure on those.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

The clutches are working fine that's why it stops with both triggers picked up. The axles need to spin free in the tube or its holding them together as if it's a solid axle. Heat the tube up and get the axles free.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

You are going to have to put the machine into the service position and engage the clutch lever(s) and see what is happening as you rotate the friction disc. Just observing the clutch operate is just half the diagnosis that is necessary. Have you pulled each wheel off to make sure it's not frozen?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Zavie said:


> You are going to have to put the machine into the service position and engage the clutch lever(s) and see what is happening as you rotate the friction disc. Just observing the clutch operate is just half the diagnosis that is necessary. Have you pulled each wheel off to make sure it's not frozen?


the wheels on a toro powermax are live bolted to the axle with grade 8 bolts. all the controlling is done inside via the controls on the handlebars and speed control on the panel controlling the wheel clutch assembly 
choose the gear speed, pinch down the drive and auger the machine moves forward, pull up on the right or left turn control lever the machine will turn in the direction of the pulled up lever, don't touch either it goes straight, 
if the machine is moving without the drive lever being engaged something inside on the wheel clutch assembly is frozen


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Phil Putnam said:


> I have the manual but its not much help. I've lubricated each clutch. I've been told they need to be replace(?). ... What gets me is why the wheels stop when both clutches are engaged but not individually. I'd understand if they didn't work but this is puzzling.




https://www.ereplacementparts.com/t...hrower-2015-parts-c-121776_121777_519564.html 

On the wheel clutch assembly page take a look at the tube #7 both axles run into it and need to spin free or you won't be able to get one wheel drive because it's locked both axles together.


----------



## Phil Putnam (Nov 18, 2017)

That was it! I just had to unfreeze the two axles as you stated. ........ However this was a lot easier said than done. Wow! It took a lot of time to heat (had to have the axle glowing) and "antirust fluid" to free the wheels. It was tough job. I almost gave up and was ready to cut the axel out. Thanks!


----------



## dhllhl (Feb 23, 2021)

Phil Putnam said:


> I have a Toro 11280XE Power Max, model 38650 with independent wheel clutches. The issue is the wheel clutches 'only work' when "both" are engaged, the unit stops moving. However when the clutches are engaged independently nothing happens, the unit continues to go forward?? I took off the back pan and examined the wheel clutch assembly and all looks good, clean (looks new) and seems to operate correctly. All PAWL/-Clutch keys seem to engage nicely into the Sprocket ASM. ..... Odd, not sure why the clutches don't work independently. ... Any advise is appreciated.


 just figured it out and did mine 1028powermax lxe. the wheel axles are frozen in the sleeve they slide into. needed to take apart pull out axle and sleeve put in vice . lube and propane torch to loosen . cleaned and greased all put back together, works like new... ,little beyond my comfort zone . but all good . take pics and look up parts diagram if needed. good luck


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF dhllhl 
it would be nice if on assembly at the factory if they never seized the assembly, but no that costs money


----------



## sl9260 (11 mo ago)

Phil Putnam said:


> I have a Toro 11280XE Power Max, model 38650 with independent wheel clutches. The issue is the wheel clutches 'only work' when "both" are engaged, the unit stops moving. However when the clutches are engaged independently nothing happens, the unit continues to go forward?? I took off the back pan and examined the wheel clutch assembly and all looks good, clean (looks new) and seems to operate correctly. All PAWL/-Clutch keys seem to engage nicely into the Sprocket ASM. ..... Odd, not sure why the clutches don't work independently. ... Any advise is appreciated.










The drive axle (32) is frozen in the axle tube (36). I had to heat mine up with a torch and remove both axles. Number (34) bolt was missing on mine. I cleaned up the axles and tube with emery cloth. I tapped out the hole 1/8th pipe on both sides of the tube (36) and added a grease fitting on one side and a plug on the other. It works great now.


----------

